# Venous Stasis



## ARCPC9491 (Nov 17, 2008)

What ICD9 code is appropriate? I have seen people use 459.8X and 454.X


----------



## Anna Weaver (Nov 17, 2008)

ARCPC9491 said:


> What ICD9 code is appropriate? I have seen people use 459.8X and 454.X




According to 3M it is 459.81 venous (peripheral) insufficiency, unspecified. I went to the book then, and looked under venous, it directs you to the condition, I went to Stasis and then under venous and it lists 459.81.

454.xx is for varicose veins


----------



## MLS2 (Nov 17, 2008)

If it's a venous stasis ulcer with VV, use the 454.0.  If there's no VV go with the 459.81.


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Nov 17, 2008)

That's what I thought. Just wanted to be sure. We have a new staff member that swears by 454... just for venous stasis... no mention of VV... I just wanted to see what others thought. Thanks a bunch.


----------

